# Happy New Year. And Thank You.



## News Feeder (Jan 7, 2011)

I have been, and remain, the luckiest guy in Freemasonry. 

In 2010 I had the incredible experience of traveling to speak in 19 states, three foreign countries, and 35 lodges, grand lodges and other Masonic gatherings. And I have had the great pleasure of meeting literally thousands of Masons and their ladies from around the world. My warmest gratitude to all of you for your kindness, generosity, hospitality, and friendship. And my fondest wishes to all of you for a happy and prosperous new year. 

In November, I told the brethren at Harmony Lodge No. 9 in Rhode Island that I learn something, literally, at every single lodge I visit. That is not an exaggeration. You all teach me new lessons every day.



My deepest thanks to all of the members of The Masonic Society for their continued confidence and support. It is because of their enthusiasm and belief in a fledgling organization that has allowed us to become the fastest growing Masonic research organization in the world, with brethren from every US state, Canadian province, and 15 other countries around the globe. All in less than three years.

As the editor of the _Journal_, I want to personally thank all of our contributors for their hard work. There would be no _Journal_ without what you do.

Thanks to our dedicated team of officers and directors.

Michael R. Poll, _President_

John R. "Bo" Cline, _First Vice President_

James R. Dillman, _Second Vice President_

Nathan C. Brindle, _Secretary-Treasurer_

_Fellow Directors_
*** Jay Hochberg
*** Jim Hogg
*** Mark Tabbert
*** Randy Williams

_Member Directors_
***Ron Blaisdell
***Ken Davis
***Andrew Hammer​
A dramatic difference with this group is that they are here because of their hard work and dedication, not for who they are, but for what each brother achieves in taking us forward. We have had several officers and directors who have bowed out since we began, not because of politics or piques, but simply because we take up lots of time, effort and sweat, and it can be overwhelming. The members don't always see what goes on behind the scenes, but I can honestly tell you that we communicate with each other nearly every day, and are working diligently to make TMS better, stronger, and of greater service to Freemasonry. It is truly an amazing group of gentlemen and brothers.




I want to especially extend a special note of appreciation to Jay Hochberg and Randy Williams for their labors in putting the _Journal_ together. The _Journal of the Masonic Society_ is a true collaboration, between our contributors, our advertisers, and our editorial team. Randy and Jay spend untold hours on each issue, and it would not be the excellent publication it has become without the sweat of their toil. Randy's life was in an upheaval at Christmastime, as one job came to an end, and a new position began. And Jay's Masonic reporting in the Northeast gives the very distinct impression that he is seemingly everywhere at once. They are both tireless partners in this endeavor, and I don't know what we would do without them. Most of all, I value their friendship.

If you are a member of The Masonic Society, I am personally grateful to each and every one of you for your ongoing support and participation. We have great events coming this yearâ€”our annual meeting in Alexandria during Masonic Week, our semi-annual in conjunction with the Rocky Mountain Masonic Conference in Salt Lake City in July, sponsorship of the New Orleans Scottish Rite Symposium in May. Plus, Second Circle gatherings are popping up around the world organized by our local groups and our new Second Circle co-ordinator and 1st Vice-president, M:.W:.B:. Bo Cline, PGM of Alaska. Papers will be presented by several of our members at the International Conference on the History of Freemasonry in Alexandria in May. And there's always lively conversation on our private online Forum.

We have more programs and announcements and perks coming every day. If you aren't a member yet, please visit our website at www.themasonicsociety.com

_"Be always at war with your vices, at peace with your neighbors, and let each new year find you a better man." _
â€”Brother Benjamin Franklin
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






More...


----------

